# Pics of my R33 GT R 1997



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

*Hi,
The First fully pimped up Skyline GT R in India.

You name the part i have upgraded it already.

Yet to do my Interiors and Paint it Midnight Purple.*_
_


































































Feel free to Comment.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Seyad,

WOW, I see what you mean in your E-Mail now, that must really turn heads in India. :smokin: :smokin: 

I take it drag racing Tuc-Tuc's is no problem!!!!:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :thumbsup: 

Once again, we welcome you as *the first Indian GTROC Member. :bowdown1:*

PS, I love the Racing Hart wheels.


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

*Thank you Scott,*

*A closer look at the wheels RacingHart Cp-035 on Dunlop Formula R Semi Slicks 265/40/R17.*


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Didn´t know India has streets 

Welcome to the forum:wavey: 

For sure you will turn heads when driving in india:smokin: 

Alex


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

That picture was from a Track Day.
Yup India has roads none like the Autobahns but only in our country u can see a 4 lane highway with 16 cars simultaneously.
we have the worlds 2nd highest population so we don't mind killing people in the middle of the freeway.
PS. We don't have speed limits throughout the country how cool is that!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks very nice, id be affraid to drive anywhere.

ive been to India twice and travelled a fair bit i was scared in a BUS and as for some of the pot holes !!


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

ah you should have taken the trains instead.
The Indian Buses are the weapons of mass destruction in our country.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks very nice and aggressive. Love it.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice to see a GTR in India

just keep up mate


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Skymac said:


> ah you should have taken the trains instead.
> The Indian Buses are the weapons of mass destruction in our country.


I love Indian train!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

No where else in the world can you have a cigarette out a open train door with a 2000 ft drop!!!!!


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Indian Railways is one of the largest and busiest rail networks in the world, transporting fourteen million passengers and more than one million tonnes of freight daily.
It is the world's largest commercial employer, with more than 1.6 million employees,and is second only in total terms to the Chinese Army.
(Source Wiki)


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Whereabouts in India are you. I sold my R34 GTR in Bombay, Mumbai as its now called. I never got over there enough to warrant having kept it. Lovely looking R33.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Scott said:


> I love Indian train!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> No where else in the world can you have a cigarette out a open train door with a 2000 ft drop!!!!!


haha I know what you mean. I was on a train from Chennai to Nagercoil and hung out the side quite frequently to take pictures. Almost was hit in the face with tree branches a few times:chuckle:


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

pupsi said:


> Whereabouts in India are you. I sold my R34 GTR in Bombay, Mumbai as its now called. I never got over there enough to warrant having kept it. Lovely looking R33.


When and whom did u sell ur R34 to?
Has he pimped the ride?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> haha I know what you mean. I was on a train from Chennai to Nagercoil and hung out the side quite frequently to take pictures. Almost was hit in the face with tree branches a few times:chuckle:


I was booked into a 1st class air conditioned seat, but spent the whole 9 hours at that door!!!

The locals roughing in thought I was mad, so I offered one my 1st class seat! 





pupsi said:


> Whereabouts in India are you. I sold my R34 GTR in Bombay, Mumbai as its now called. I never got over there enough to warrant having kept it. Lovely looking R33.


So there are more GT-R in India ay?????


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Well to my knowledge there are 4 in total including mine.
1. R32 Gts RB25 RWD in Banglore
2. R32 Gts RB20 RWD in Banglore
3. My R33 V-Spec GTR
4. Pupsi said he sold one in Mumbai R34.

to what i know every thing else is running stock for regular street use.
The R32 GTS is driven by a 65 yr old man.

search for SKYMAC in Car domain for the full specs and mods of my Godzilla.


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Scott,
You offered ur 1st class ticket to someone else? Why would anyone do that?
Hope u saw the entire India. Next time when u plan lemme know ill hook u up with private and exotic beaches...if ur into BEaches....


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

how cool is that...a gtr in india. it's a rare car like in switzerland. but the difference is, that india is 10'000 times bigger than switzerland. hahahahah
enjoy your ride

cheers from swiss


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

i was in Swiss a couple of years ago...loved the Interlaken lake and Mt.Titlus. My first skiing experience.. It was like sex..ur excited but have no idea how to do it the first time right...alas i did have fun. The hotel i stayed Hotel Europe in Engel burg ..it sucked i dint like it that much.
PS.Is Swiss RHD...?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Skymac said:


> Scott,
> You offered ur 1st class ticket to someone else? Why would anyone do that?
> Hope u saw the entire India. Next time when u plan lemme know ill hook u up with private and exotic beaches...if ur into BEaches....


I gave the ticket away as I have traveled ~6000 mile to see a country and didn't want to see it through heavily blacked out windows in 1st class. 

I have been to India 8, maybe more, times now, but won't be back for a while now as we are expecting our first child in 4 weeks. 

Saying that, my brother is getting married in Goa in late '08.

I'll pencil you in!!!!!  

While on our honey moon 2 years ago I hooked up with 20 Skyline owners in Malaysia. That was cool!!!!!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

ah temme abt it my better half think i own a Nissan Sunny..cant help it.

8 times is huge.
u should be knowing India blindfolded scott.

I ordered a Power FC for the GT R..had to fly down guys from KL and SQ to do the tune up.
i love the Malaysian Cuisine but i cant stand the place..its like a mini India.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Skymac said:


> 8 times is huge.
> u should be knowing India blindfolded scott.


I'm getting there. 
I am a dab had at piloting 50cc scooter, but not so good at missing pot holes as I found on the 4th day of my first trip and spent the next week in bed with half of my skin missing!!:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

Not a good move.  



Skymac said:


> i love the Malaysian Cuisine but i cant stand the place..its like a mini India.


Funnily enough, that why I like it.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have jusr searched for my fist post I made in India:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/6511-post-card-india.html?highlight=india



Scott said:


> But Skylines are real thin on the ground.
> 
> In fact NON!


Now I know better.


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Did u know the endurance test for Tires is done in India. 
Its like lets see who can run more miles on thier slicks till something hazardous turns up.
I do a 120 Km on the highway in my skyline and there is always a 800CC Suzuki (pre Independence) takes me by in a snap.
Thats why most Indians don't find Drifting that sporty,cuz they do it almost a dozen times in the city on their slicks.(worn out).


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

nice car, what is the fuel like in India, 97 ron?


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup....regular is 91 RON and premium is 97RON


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Skymac said:


> When and whom did u sell ur R34 to?
> Has he pimped the ride?


I sold it 3 years ago. I don't know if its even on the road still. Whereabouts in India are you??


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

WOW! Im impressed! Like Pupsi said, where about in India are you? Do you have to fly people from different countries to maintain/tune your GTR? Must be seriously expensive.

@Pupsi- you had an R34 in India????


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

my buddy in india would die to see your car man, he drives a 330i but he drools over GTRs. he lives in jaipur i think
nice car too!!!!


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Jags,
I live in the South of India,place called CHENNAI.Well this car is truly international i must say...ordered from Japan. Imported it to Sri Lanka.Shiiped it to Dubai to do the Mods and finally shuttling in India.
I couldn`t go back to the Dubai folks for the ECU cuz they are too pricy and very hard to communicate. KL and Singapore is cheaper and god they speak English.


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

GTRBrian,
Thanks for the comment.
I drive a M5 to work...some how i don't fancy 3 series...looks a bit of drag.
The rush u get in a BMW is NO way closer to what u experience in a GT-R. 
believe me when i say its very tough to drive anything over 150 BHP in India.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

Now that's a Nice looking GTR , Better than i expect, and what really amazed me , is that it's in India and it's very very Clean , Don't understand wronge dude , But u got a nice car! lucky dude!


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Thanks..the car was tuned in Ras Al Khaimah. UAE.
i was there for a month and it was crazy. I went to the RAK track too and got blasted with skylines doing 8.5 Sec 1/4 Mile.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

Skymac said:


> Hey Thanks..the car was tuned in Ras Al Khaimah. UAE.
> i was there for a month and it was crazy. I went to the RAK track too and got blasted with skylines doing 8.5 Sec 1/4 Mile.


yep , went there before long time ago , and it's really nice that your car has been Tuned here !


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

wow nice car that ;-)


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

car looks sweet 

would love too see the look on peoples faces when your out and about in the gtr.

i'm a truck driver in the uk, and an english truck mag recently did an article on truck driving in india, looked like a pretty risky job over there.
mind you, you shouldn't have too much trouble getting passed them


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup driving in india is like a real time video game.
Even if u make past one u pass on to a next level of difficulty else u die.
Its a matter of survival.So its easy for every indian to drive here.Its in our DNA..


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Skymac said:


> So its easy for every indian to drive here.Its in our DNA..


LOL:chuckle:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Skymac said:


> Jags,
> I live in the South of India,place called CHENNAI.Well this car is truly international i must say...ordered from Japan. Imported it to Sri Lanka.Shiiped it to Dubai to do the Mods and finally shuttling in India.
> I couldn`t go back to the Dubai folks for the ECU cuz they are too pricy and very hard to communicate. KL and Singapore is cheaper and god they speak English.


Man, thats where I was most of the time. Do you ever notice twice a year a cruise ship full full of american students shows up in Chennai? I was one of them haha. I wish we could have met up. I didnt see ANY cool cars in India from what I remember.


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Buzz in next time when u visit..we shall meet.
Well before 2000 u couldn`t have seen interesting cars.
believe me for the past 7 years our country is on the IT Boom.
Loads of cars are down but as u said very few done up cars.
there are ppl in my country who still thinks Evo4 are super cool now.
It gets that lame..

The weirdest thing i ve heard about my Skyline is that a Suzuki Swift would take me by a mile...well i had to agree to get away from him..


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Jags said:


> WOW! Im impressed! Like Pupsi said, where about in India are you? Do you have to fly people from different countries to maintain/tune your GTR? Must be seriously expensive.
> 
> @Pupsi- you had an R34 in India????


Yep an R34 GTR. I sold Vijay Mahlia, the guy who owns Kingfisher the Maserati he drives, 18 months ago.


----------



## Skymac (Jul 17, 2007)

You sold to Vijay Mallya or Rahul Mallya..his son who did his masters in Cambridge.
but its awesome that u know these guys...
he is the only Indian with an International Attitude.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Sold to Vijay, he was enquiring after a Aston Martin Vanquish also.


----------

